# FOR WHAT IT IS WORTH!!



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

This is a bit off our current topic areas, but I had to share it with you, because I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I spent last week in Washington DC and on Saturday my wife and I were taking in the sights. I went to the American History Museum and spent some time at the 9-11 exhibit. I consider myself a "strong" man emotionally, however I even got a lump in my throat when I listened to the voice mail exhibits from people involved in the 9-11 horror. It was really something- I left the exhibit feeling sad and a bit mad.

I went outside and walked 4 blocks down the road to a rally! I wasn't sure what was going on-but before you knew it I was sucked into 100,000 plus people marching in a anti-war march. I am not a anti-war sympathizer-nor do I want to go to war- I just figure I would let our elected officials make those decisions. However, after watching that rally for over an hour I left mad as hell :******: Just over a year ago 3000 + Americans were killed in the attacks and yesterday I watched (and these are actual figures) over 100,000 march in a anti-war campaign. They had "G Bush hanging from a nuse, chanting he was a murderer and so was his father + plus alot of things I can't even say here :sniper: But what really got to me were the people leading the damn thing! They were about 16 years old "American Arabs" dressed in all the garb. As if that wasn't enough- I seen another group dressed as terrorists with the army gear on and black masks covering their faces :sniper: They even had the "balls" to wear these padded belt looking things that were suppose to look like bombs strapped to their mid-sections, (the police even had a couple of them cornered and were searching them). They were carrying signs saying "$%&* Bush" Down with BUSH" and Free Palestine, Save the children of IraQ!

I don't want to see war- but I don't want Americans attacked either. My biggest ***** was the "Hate" these people were trying to spread. Now, I have to give credit-because 99% of the people there were peaceably demostrating in a respectful manner- I just couldn't believe the 1% that seemed to be leading this event! I couldn't believe what I was seeing or hearing, but as I watched I was humbled! Because I hope no matter how heated we get or how much we disagree- that we never act like those nuts!!! I believe in the Right to Free Speech and to protest-however I could not believe what I was seeing. It was like people didn't have a mind of their own! After they marched around the White House they gathered in an open area. What I found interesting is that when the Free Palestine group started to rant an rave most protesters left looking disgusted-like they couldn't believe what they just marched in uke: "Damn it was an experience like you can't imagine :roll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bronco,
I truly believe your first hand experiece, however the tv media censors what we see. All we saw is the average person protesting. I too don't think we should go to war but we need to be vigilant and on guard at all times. Thanks for the first hand report.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Zogman, I couldn't believe what I was seeing and interesting enough- I read the Washington Post the next morning and they didn't show any of the "controversial stuff" my wife and I seen and heard! Two things I would like to add:

1. There were alot of "good" protesters there with a anti-war message and I didn't have a problem with them.

2. BUT: I was shocked by what looked to be the driving force behind that rally. It looked like "Islamic Extremists" leading the thing! It remind me of something you would see in the Middle East- not our Capital "Washington DC"!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for sharing that Bronco - freedom has all kinds - It would be hard to watch & understand. But I believe in Freedom thru strength - wishing & talking only get ya so far :roll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Please explain "Freedom thru strenght" :withstupid: SORRY


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually that phrase was used often by Ronald Reagan "Peace thru Strength" - & he proved it by building up our military & and thus bankrupted the Russians and brought down the Berlin wall.

I say stand up to a bully - 
I also say drop a couple (or more) Neutron Bombs on a few of our enemies & we will have better chances for peace than trying to talk things out :roll: as in the UN - Sorry but these people only understand not messing with someone that is stronger than them & who will use it. Why have all this military strength if were not serious about using it ??? We were attacked in our country. Now were at war with terrorist & those that harbor them or support them.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree. :beer: I do worry that after the 8 Monica years our military is not as strong as it should be :sniper:


----------



## mjollnir (Oct 17, 2002)

Scarerier then that is the New world govenment talk. Right now the UN is trying to undermine the US in every way.

Our biggest problem no longer come from traditional military foes, it come from spineless terroist who would rather die tring to defeat our way of life, then realize that it is possible for them to have it.


----------

